# Training other people!



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

This may sound a little off-piste, but how does everyone deal with OTHER people & training their dogs?

Dexter is now only 5 months, but he's an office dog. He comes into work with me Monday - Friday & is absolutely fabulous in the office. 
My main real gripe is other people in the office, who own dogs. Particularly one absolutely clueless person who makes my blood boil at times! 

I am working my butt off with training Dexter, but he's picking up bad habits in the office whereby people are verbally praising him for unwanted behaviours, such as jumping up & begging for food.

For example this one particular guy, pets & praises him while he is actively trying to get to his lunch on his desk. 
Another example is that Dexter does struggle with managing his energy levels, so I've been working hard to praise him for calm moments, which are becoming more frequent, however this one particular dude, whenever he gets up to walk off, he goes nuts with 'yaaay good boy Dexter, that's it, you chill out, yeaaah good boy good boy'... of course Dexter gets SUPER excited and wants to see whats going on & follows him about. 

I have to politely remind this one particular person every single day to please not praise Dexter for certain things. 

Is anyone else in a similar situation? Do you find the bad habits picked up in the office catch on at home or does it not make too much difference? I'm really conscious of Dexter being praised so much for behaviours I don't want him picking up


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You must work with *MY* brother! 

I feel your pain. It is too late for us with Rufus but I look forward to hearing suggestions that I can use with my next puppy. Personally I'd use an electric collar and shock, on my brother that is, if I could get away with it!


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

Ahh how annoying

Jackson has only been to my office once at about 5 months old, I work in a company of about 90 employees but only about 25 on my floor. 

Before he came in I emailed everyone and let them know he was coming, that he was only 5 months old and that he wasn't to be given any human food and please make sure he cant get into peoples bags , drawers etc

He was ace and apart from being very curious & he and everyone were great

I would just speak to those people and make them see that what they are doing is creating bad behaviours in your puppy

Some people are clueless though, I am looking forward to bringing him to work with me more and more but I totally see how it will become frustrating if anyone in the office goes against your wishes

Sorry I can't help further


----------

